# which part do you think this forum needs to add?



## isabella (Nov 24, 2010)

which part do you think this forum needs to add?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

We're open to suggestions Isabella!
The site is Australian orientated and perhaps an Australiana Chat Room, where if people just had a simple quick question before they travelled or while travelling they could look for an answer, questions not so much on visas but general info.
And then perhaps subsections could be on sport and anything else pertaining to the Australian way of life.
What do you think?
Is that the kind of addition you would use?


----------



## isabella (Nov 24, 2010)

yes,dear wanderer.
that is a big question. as there are so many people like travelling in Australia,visas,destination,tour guider,hotels and other urgent metters.these needs a direct,fast and useful way to share other users. i think this can help the people at the first time~~


----------

